# Angeln auf Kreta



## Rotaugen Max (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Da ich dieses Jahr Ende Mai/Anfang Juni nach Kreta fliegen werde, würde ich von euch gerne ein paar Erfahrungsberichte hören. Also wie und wo man angelt, welche Vorschriften es gibt etc. 


Joa... Das wär dann fürs erste alles. 

Danke im Vorraus #h


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta*

moin max

ich arbeite in der zeit deines urlaubs auf kreta wo fliegt ihr denn hin auf kreta und wo steht euer hotel....bitte so genau wie möglich.
wenn ich nächsten monat wieder da bin werde ich mich mal erkunden und dich auf dem laufenden halten und wenn es sich ergibt kann man sich ja mal zu zweit ans wasser setzten.


----------



## Wollebre (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta*

schau mal die Seite an:
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/flyfishing/kreta-t255705.html

so und ähnlich sind alle Berichte die ich bei Google gelesen habe


----------



## Mett (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta*

Ich werde ende Juli in Kreta (Bucht von Kissamos) sein.
Gibt es wem der in den letzten Jahren dort war und Tipps für mich hat ?

(Wird rein von Ufer aus sein)


----------



## fischbär (21. April 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta*

Kann vielleicht jemand etwas zur Notwendigkeit und Quelle eines Fischereischeins beim Angeln vom Meer-Ufer aus auf Kreta sagen? Braucht man da nix?


----------



## glavoc (21. April 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta*

Nö, nur dein Angelzeugs...Naturrecht/Jedermansrecht eben 
Übrigens ist dort sehr vieles an Arten zu fangen, Toprevier was du dir da ausgesucht hast
- viel Spaß & dicke Fische!


----------



## _seabass_hunter (21. April 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta*

Kreta und Top Gewässer|bigeyes
 Vielleicht in der Größe bis 20 cm , aber sonst nicht.
 Alles leer gefischt dort, beim Tauchen sind fische in der Größe bis 20 cm zu beobachten. Vielleicht draußen v. Boot ist es besser, aber sonst ....
 Habe mich mal mit den Anglern vor Ort unterhalten , es wird dort alles mitgenommen, egal 0b 10 cm.


----------



## glavoc (21. April 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta*

Hallo Wolfsbarschjäger,
dann machste was falsch... auf jeden Fall fangen dort die Locals schöne Dinger:
klick mich!
griechische Suchbegriffe sind: λαβράκι ψάρι Κρήτη
Bissle Unterwasser:
http://content-mcdn.ethnos.gr/filesystem/images/20110126/low/assets_LARGE_t_420_44709551.JPG
bissle Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WllLK90cbaQ

und hier fangen zwei gaanz gemütlich ihr Abendessen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUbcjISNXqM

Aber eigentl. laden die steilen Küsten Kretas zum Shore Jigging ein:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rv8v_x0Sx94


lg

PS da ich ein großer Fän der Handleine bin, muß ich auch noch das gerade jetzt entdeckte Video posten: Amberjack vom Ufer und mit Handleine 48 kg:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3i7iUIi6io


----------



## _seabass_hunter (22. April 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta*

Das Netz ist reich an "Fischen" , es gibt bestimmt noch den einen oder anderen Fisch um Kreta herum.
 Fodele  Gegend war wie.....
 Habe dort auch nicht geangelt, schade um die Zeit.


----------



## glavoc (22. April 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta*

Wo ich mit meinen Handangeln(Handleinenhaspeln) nur Doraden und Zweibindenbrassen an den Haken bekomme (Norddalmatien), fangen dort die Jungs ganz andere Kaliber auf Handleine:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8lBMcO26cs&list=UUM69fttd1YROSlxVNcZIhCA&index=3
und
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVnR6-wQeD8&index=4&list=UUM69fttd1YROSlxVNcZIhCA
auch
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOtSOHYTh3Q
sowie
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XmoqAwaWZQ&index=5&list=UUM69fttd1YROSlxVNcZIhCA
noch
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wizORBSYBoI

Seit Jahren schlag ich Idiot Einladungen von Kretern aus, weil ich leider nicht kommen kann, da andertweitige Verpflichtungen mich stets binden...
Es gibt also sehr wohl prächtige Fische in Kreta zu fangen. 
Übrigens dürfte so mancher Boardie die Mole mit dem 48kg Amberjack von youtube Videos eines Zenaq ProAnglers bekannt sein .

lg


----------



## Mett (24. April 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta*

Na dann werden wir mal sehen was sich im Sommer fängen lässt 

@Fischbär
Keine Lizenz, keine Auflagen auf Kreta -> wurde mir von den Behörden bestätigt :m


----------



## Promachos (24. April 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta*



Mett schrieb:


> Keine Lizenz, keine Auflagen auf Kreta -> wurde mir von den Behörden bestätigt :m



Hallo!

Gilt das für den Rest von Griechenland auch?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## glavoc (29. April 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta*



Promachos schrieb:


> Gilt das für den Rest von Griechenland auch?



Nur für die Küste/Meer! 
#h


----------



## Promachos (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta*

Danke! Sehr gut, dann steht der Angelei ja nichts mehr im Weg.

Gruß Promachos


----------

